# Poor internet options! Any solutions? Javea / benitachell



## DJClaire (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

We are moving out in less than three weeks now but we are popping over next week to sign tenancy contracts and open bank accounts and other such stuff.

Forget the one way van hire, pet passports, and Eurotunnel bookings, the single biggest problem in this whole journey thus far is turning out to be internet! I understand that the infrastructure is circa 1992 and speeds not dissimilar to dial up but I really need some help and *impartial* advice.

We are moving to a small urb. 7km from Javea and 3km of Benitachell (on a small hill and in line of site of the masts at Benitachell) and we have been told by friends who live nearby that Movistar ADSL can support around 2mb, which is not going to cut it for us as I am not keen on time travel back to the 90's! :heh:

So I have started to look into other options and despite thinking I was reasonably geeky enough to understand I am struggling a bit . . . hence why I am here at the font of all knowledge!

It seems to me that most people are very happy with Movistar customer service and their a basic 10mb package - if they are lucky enough to get the 8-10mb they claim. However the alternatives for people like us with crap Movistar coverage seem like a minefield! :noidea:

The options seem to be: 

4G wifi: Which if I understand it right is basically a home router with a sim card stuffed into, providing you with basically a mobile network connection on either 4G (if you are lucky) or flicking to 3G if you are not so lucky. If you want to boost things a bit you can stick an antenna on your roof too.

Satellite Broadband: Which gives you decent speeds through a dish.

*So to the questions: *

1) Are there any other ways to get hooked up?

2) What are the pro's and con's of each option?

3) Surely if a bit of wind and rain can knock out your sat TV, surely it will stop the internet too? Losing your TV for a few days is one thing, but losing internet is like losing a limb in our house!

4) There are tons of companies offering these services, but the 4G is always linked back to the big 3: Movistar, Orange and Voda. The big boys regularly change their terms and conditions and as far as I know, none now offer truly unlimited 4G internet, but instead cap you at 100GB, which can easily be chewed through by technology hungry little people and adults alike. Is there any way round this? 

5) Would I get a permanent uncapped service if I buy my own 4G LTE router thingy and take a data sim only contract with one of the big three? In the UK once you have signed up for a contract, they will honour it for the full term, does the same apply in Spain if you go direct?

6) I am arranging 'site visits' from two local companies to come to my property and see what is best for me, but how can I be sure that the speeds they may demonstrate are going to be vaguely remain the same for the full term?

Any tips would be most welcome as I do not want to sign up to a crap contract that I regret after just a few weeks.

I am realistic though. I am not expecting the fibre optic broadband speeds of the UK, but reliability and excellent customer care I really do need!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you considered WiMax? 


To my knowledge (although I don't live in that area), there are companies offering good speeds via this technology.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DJClaire said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving out in less than three weeks now but we are popping over next week to sign tenancy contracts and open bank accounts and other such stuff.
> 
> ...


Fibre Optic is currently being installed in Jávea  

which won't help you since you're not actually in Jávea!

Get in touch with Blu So Easy!. If you have line of site to one of their antenna you can get up to 20mb

I contract for 10mb & it occasionally drops to around 8mb, but mostly it's just above the 10mb I pay for.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Agree with snikpoh, WiMax is definitely the best option if you have it available.
We have been using it for years and never had a fault with it.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd wait or make sure you hire a service with a non term contract.
If they are installing in Javea the odds are your area will be connected pretty soon after.
Saying that i was reading the other day that Movistar are going a bit slow at the moment because they didnt like the ruling that they have to let other isp's use their network.
Best to keep in touch with the local rag online for any news.


----------

